# The EURO is here



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife worked the cash register in the cafeteria today at the hospital and broke open a new roll of nickels from the bank and it had one "5 EURO Cent" in it. The wife brought it home. It's the size of a nickel and the color of a penny. Maybe the banks trying to tell us something?? I really don't know what to think??? :dunno:


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

It was an error by someone. It is my opinion that the Euro is weak and will remain that way until someone comes up with a 'global' currency. 

Someone once remarked that when the Euro goes belly up, we only have weeks before we see earthly changes...so I'm keeping an eye on Europe and their Euro. :sssh:


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> It was an error by someone. It is my opinion that the Euro is weak and will remain that way until someone comes up with a 'global' currency.
> 
> Someone once remarked that when the Euro goes belly up, we only have weeks before we see earthly changes...so I'm keeping an eye on Europe and their Euro. :sssh:


I've heard that some stores accept the EURO on the east coast but am a little confused at how one got all the way out here to the middle of now where Oregon...lol  Ya never know who's got what cooking to kill the dollar :dunno: Seriously tho I'm keeping an eye on it to...the best I can.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I think all major currencies are being managed to remain weaker than the next so they can stay on top and keep exporting.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

isn't the *punchline* to 72% of the jokes economists tell "_the Euro_" ? :lolsmash:

yes, I made that up...

... yes, *I* still think it's funny


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> isn't the *punchline* to 72% of the jokes economists tell "_the Euro_" ? :lolsmash:
> 
> yes, I made that up...
> 
> ... yes, *I* still think it's funny


Good one,:lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*How the Dollar got it's name*

During the period following the Declaration of Independence, a fiat currency called a Continental was printed and circulated. Because it was not backed by gold or silver and was printed as needed , it soon became worthless.
Ever hear the saying , "not worth a Continental" ?

During this same period, merchants would not accept the fiat currency but would readily accept a Spanish Dollar, ( also known as a doubloon or a piece of eight ). The Spanish Dollar was silver !

When the Constitution was written, it contained standards for us currency that required it to be backed by gold or silver. It was decided to call our unit of currency a "dollar" because the term dollar was already respected.

West of the Allegheny Mtn's there were few dollars and the standard of trade was deer skins. A deer skin , or buck skin was worth one Spanish dollar, hence the term a buck or dollar.

We are right back where we started with a fiat currency that will soon be worth nothing until we go back to a gold and silver standard for our currency.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I found a Chinese penny, 2 Canadian quarters, and 3 West Germany coins in my change recently.

I think people are adding junk coins to their change to spread their money further in these tough times.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I found a Chinese penny, 2 Canadian quarters, and 3 West Germany coins in my change recently.
> 
> I think people are adding junk coins to their change to spread their money further in these tough times.


Wow, that's crazy! Once in a great while we would get a Canadian nickel or quarter here, so I was really surprised to see a Euro nickel


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think it's part of a master plan. People travel and any coin that makes it past our banks coin counters get into circulation. If they had a way to remove them, we wouldn't still be finding 90% coins.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I found a Chinese penny, 2 Canadian quarters, and 3 West Germany coins in my change recently.
> 
> I think people are adding junk coins to their change to spread their money further in these tough times.


Hang on to them! Pretty soon they will be worth more than ours!

Then they will rightfully call OUR coins "junk" for a change... 

Hey WTH, it's coming!


----------



## primate (Feb 4, 2011)

First post, woo hoo,

I don't think a canadian quarter would be considered junk, considering....

Maybe I'm biased. :canflag:


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome!

Thanks for your 2 _(Canadian)_ cents worth!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

primate said:


> First post, woo hoo,
> I don't think a canadian quarter would be considered junk, considering....
> Maybe I'm biased. :canflag:


lol, definitely not junk! It's just that you can't always spend foreign money here (usually doesn't work in vending machines, not all store clerks will accept them or know what to do with them...)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## primate (Feb 4, 2011)

Well if you can't spend them down there...
collect as many as possible and mail them to me, pretty please!!!
pm me for my address.
hahaha.

I'm serious.


----------

